# Turbo or No Turbo that is the question



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

after many many thoughts and about 6 runs @ the dyno my car n/a is really really putting out disappointing numbers.

so here is my question..


should i do turbo or should i just leave it n/a for now and convert it to a manual.

keep in mind that the hot shot turbo kit is like 3 grand for everything + a manual transmission conversion is near another grand or so... + or -

but since you all know that i have a son and all i really dont want to sell this car for in the future i want this to be his.

i do plan on trying to find a 98 sentra se or a 99 sentra se-l with the sr20de motor and do plan on attempting to get an sr20ve motor as well to swap out the sr20de motor.

but my question is that should i just leave my car n/a and do a manual conversion or should i jes save that money for the 98 se or 99 se-l and do the sr20ve swap... or should i jes splurge and do both ?

opinions are welcome here ! thanks.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

I say go for the 98 sentra SE or 99 SE-L ***manual and keep the SR20 NA!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I would say get the 98 se, do the sr20ve motor swap then turbocharge that...sr20vet all the way :thumbup:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Do both. Convert the Sentra to a manual and use it for daily driver purposes. For the extra oomph that you'll need for those little mid-life crisis situations, an 98/99 Sentra SE with a VE/DET swap or turbo kit is not a bad idea at all.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Turbo GA or SR. I voted for the SR, since it will be a greater increase in HP.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

just turbo the ga16..unless you have money to buy a second b14.
i'd like to plug a good guy's classified ad and mention that this car(now in its stock form + P.R. CAI black projectors, stealth corners)
is by far the nicest stock b-14 i've ever seen. woot for the 99sel. the newest, best condition of course and it has low miles. plus its in arizona so you know that it's never seen the punishing effects of winter. http://sr20.us/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=5&page=1
its for sale in our classifieds for $6800 i believe is the asking price right now 
please somebody buy this car. i would if i wasn't i such a tight situation. its my dream b-14 :thumbup: very very nice.

anywyas, yeah ga16det


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

SWAP THE TRANNY!!!!!! i just drove a manual 97 sentra gxe, and HOLY CRAP it feels like a fast as hell car compared to my crappy automatic. 

BUT, if its gonna be a hand-me-down, and your just wanting to go for the se/se-l + ve swap anyway, leave it auto, do a few mods like header+exhaust, pully, etc, and save for the next car.


.....besides, i may buy the sr20de that your swapping for a ve


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oh yeah...i've drove a 97 automatic sentra and it felt slow as shit...i forgot about that! yeah, that'll probably tide your speedbug over for awhile...then turbo the ga!!!
ha ha ~peace!!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

of course id love for you to go turbo...

but for obvious reasons...that will be kinda hard. so just leave it N/A and do the tranny swap...if you want, even think about nitrous

leave the turboing or possible swap up to your son if you want...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

swap is for another car robert.. not into the same car.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

no, i meant what if he wants to swap the sentra youre giving him


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

sup man, you looking to purchase a beautiful SE-L?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ya as soon as i get a better job


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

keep me posted... 2.0 with only 34k on it.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Get the SE-L, work on it as you get funds with the VE swap, and if you feel the need, make your GA a manual. B14's are selling pretty cheap nowadays.


----------

